# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Forggensee Allgu Surfspot?

## KingEule

Hallo,

ich bin ab nchster Woche eingentlich zum Wandern am Forggensee. Wie sieht es dort oder in der nhe mit Windsurfen aus? Lohnt es sich berhaupt die Windsurfsachen mitzunehmen? Ab 15 Knoten wrde es bei mir mit dem Surfen losgehen. Habe gelesen die Thermik morgens soll zumindest am Weiensee ganz gut sein?

Gru 
Basti

----------

